# Boss OC-5



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Boss just annonced a new version of is popular octave pedal, the OC-5:
BOSS - OC-5 | Octave

There's a new polyphonic mode and an octave up!

I am curious about the guitar/bass switch, I wonder what is the difference between the two. Maybe @mhammer can shed some lights!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know how much light I can shed, although clearly the OC-5 and EHX Pitchfork+ are in competition with each other.

As for the guitar/bass switch, I would imagine that has something to do with emulating a 12-string. Remember that on a 12-string guitar, the three lowest strings have their "companion" string tuned an octave up, while the three highest strings have a companion string in unison. So, in poly mode, emulating a 12-string with the +1 octave would require the DSP to identify whether the note picked was coming from one of _these_ strings or one of_ those_ strings. But that's just a guess on my part.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey guys! 

Yes there are quite a few parameters adjusted when the switch is flipped, optimizing the pedal for either instrument.

I've been lucky enough to have one for a while now - and not to sound crazy biased - its been fantastic. I've had many octave pedals over the years as I play with just a drummer, so sometimes you need to bring the beef. This one is just much more flexible than the previous I've used, the range control is SUPER handy. I always loved the -2 octave on my OC-2, but used it rarely in favor of polyphonic octavers so having that on my board again without sacrifice has been super nice. 

If you guys have any questions happy to answer.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Pewtershmit said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Yes there are quite a few parameters adjusted when the switch is flipped, optimizing the pedal for either instrument.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for jumping in! Do you have any infos about the bass/guitar switch for us?


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't have the particulars on what _exactly _is being adjusted, but mhammer gave some good insight. The way the pedal looks at your incoming signal and augments is very sophisticated and needs to take into account the differences of a bass guitar (different registers, different levels, etc.)


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

@Pewtershmit 

Do you know when they will be available in Canada?


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

KoskineN said:


> @Pewtershmit
> 
> Do you know when they will be available in Canada?


arriving next week!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

You've got to be careful with this pedal as it'll knock things down.


----------



## pdaigle (Sep 15, 2020)

Been eyeing the OC-3 for a while to add bass lines when using my looper. Now I'm glad I waited! Will be picking this up once available.

Demos sound great so far.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds very good. I wish it had an expression pedal input for Whammy effects like EHX pitch fork tough.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

You need a pitch shifter for that.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

The PS-6 can do that with an expression pedal.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

CDWaterloo said:


> Sounds very good. I wish it had an expression pedal input for Whammy effects like EHX pitch fork tough.


Check out the SY-1 - they share similar DNA.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

SY-1 is nice indeed but whammy effect would be one extra reason to buy Boss OC-5....


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine is shipped! Should get it in a couple days!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

KoskineN said:


> Mine is shipped! Should get it in a couple days!


I am really curious to ear your insights. If I am not mistaken, you have a micro pog, isn't it? Would be nice of you to compare the two for us!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> I am really curious to ear your insights. If I am not mistaken, you have a micro pog, isn't it? Would be nice of you to compare the two for us!


Yes I have. I'm also curious to see how they will compare. I can see the OC-5 replacing the Micro Pog if the Poly mode tracks as well. The OC-2 is still my favourite octave down pedal, and having
both mode in the same pedal will be great.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

So I got the pedal this morning, and had some time to play it. Overall, it's a very good upgrade from the OC-3, and the poly mode does a good job with the two different octaves. Does it tracks and sounds as good as my Micro Pog? In my opinion, no it's not. In Poly mode, you can hear some light "warbles" in the octaves, that create some artifacts when you play chords or arpegiated notes. Otherwise it does some very good, and the Vintage mode sounds great, and the +1 Octave on this mode is a great addition.

It's a fun pedal, and I'm happy to have try it out, but I might stick with my Micro Pog, or my PS-6, that I use a lot in different modes on my pedalboard.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I was looking at buying another POG and received this video clip via email. I bought one and the Poly and Range features are excellent. Very impressive unit.


----------

